
Canberra students hack into to school network, send graphic content to children - 0xdeadb00f
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-14/canberra-school-students-email-explicit-content-network/12561130
======
0xdeadb00f
Original title: _Canberra students gained access to school network to send
graphic content to children across ACT_

This stands out to me as particularly grim:

>School students have managed to access the ACT Education Directorate school
network and use it to send graphic content to students across the ACT,
including primary school-aged children.

>The ABC understands that alongside links to pornography and requests for nude
images, some emails reportedly contained photos of genitalia and dead infants.

For some context for non-AU users, "primary school" refers to grades
0(prep)-6, ages 5-12. Grades 4-6 usually have access to computers and emails.

